# Noah's Ark found in Turkey? If so how will it impact the Genesis debates?



## Augusta

THE remains of Noah's Ark have been discovered 13,000ft up a Turkish mountain, it has been claimed. 


Read more: 'Noah's Ark' found in Turkey | The Sun |News


----------



## Tripel

Since there have been many people who have made similar claims, I'll remain skeptical. But it sure would be cool if the ark (or what's left of it) was found.


----------



## Augusta

I look forward to more details especially the dimensions of what they have found. I hope they have some objective witnesses involved in their excavation so that if it truly is the ark they will have more credibility.


----------



## Berean

Looks like the Brit version of the _National Enquirer_.


----------



## Tripel

Berean said:


> Looks like the Brit version of the _National Enquirer_.


 
_The Sun_ is not quite on that level. If it's of any worth, the story is also on Fox News.


----------



## Kiffin

Genesis debates with non-Christians or Christians?

If with non-Christians, it wouldn't impact them at all. Even if we found the cross, crown of thorns, sandals, and garments of Christ, depraved minds will always find an excuse not to believe in His existence...


----------



## Tripel

I'm extra skeptical when there is a limited supply of photos. If ark-hunters truly thought they had found something, they'd take hundreds and hundreds of photos, from all angles, both interior and exterior. That doesn't seem to be the case here.


----------



## Augusta

Kiffin said:


> Genesis debates with non-Christians or Christians?
> 
> If with non-Christians, it wouldn't impact them at all. Even if we found the cross, crown of thorns, sandals, and garments of Christ, depraved minds will always find an excuse not to believe in His existence...



Liberal Christians. Many of them deny Genesis as actual history.


----------



## Tripel

Augusta said:


> Liberal Christians. Many of them deny Genesis as actual history.


 
All of Genesis?


----------



## Peairtach

_The Sun_ is a pathetic rag and disgrace to Great Britain that has a bare-breasted woman on page 3 everyday. Why that was ever permitted in a daily "newspaper", I don't know.

They do report serious news and report news seriously, if simply, however.

There have been a number of supposed discoveries, on Mount Ararat and vicinity which have never led to any clear conclusions, maybe because archaeologists will be divided by fundamental presuppositions on their assessment of any of this kind of stuff (?)

It's unwise that anyone should try and prop their faith up with the uncertainties of archaeology, although it can be fascinating, maybe especially biblical archaeology, and we do see a general trend, as we might expect, of biblical truth coinciding to some extent with what is found in the ground and archaeological conclusions about it.


----------



## Andrew P.C.

It shouldn't impact it anymore then if their was nothing there.


----------



## Augusta

Richard Tallach said:


> _The Sun_ There have been a number of supposed discoveries, on Mount Ararat and vicinity which have never led to any clear conclusions, maybe because archaeologists will be divided by fundamental presuppositions on their assessment of any of this kind of stuff (?)
> 
> It's unwise that anyone should try and prop their faith up with the uncertainties of archaeology, although it can be fascinating, maybe especially biblical archaeology, and we do see a general trend, as we might expect, of biblical truth coinciding to some extent with what is found in the ground and archaeological conclusions about it.



Maybe I have missed some stuff over the years but I have only seen box like pictures from 1000 ft., supposed chunks of wood from the ark, or eyewitness testimony. I have never seen actual pictures or video footage from within a structure that is at 13,000 ft before. Those two facts, if true, are pretty interesting. 

No faith propping here but, yes, it is always wonderful to have our faith emboldened by archeological evidence.

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------

Here is a link to the FoxNews article which goes into much more detail but no video. The group's website seems to be frozen from too much traffic.

FOXNews.com - Has Noah's Ark Been Found on Turkish Mountaintop?


----------



## Rich Koster

Tripel said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal Christians. Many of them deny Genesis as actual history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of Genesis?
Click to expand...

 
No. I would say they reject most passages (if not all) that require *FAITH* to accept them. Ask a lib about rain before the flood and prepare for a tap dance.


----------



## goodnews

Richard Tallach said:


> _The Sun_ is a pathetic rag and disgrace to Great Britain that has a bare-breasted woman on page 3 everyday. Why that was ever permitted in a daily "newspaper", I don't know.
> 
> They do report serious news and report news seriously, if simply, however.
> 
> There have been a number of supposed discoveries, on Mount Ararat and vicinity which have never led to any clear conclusions, maybe because archaeologists will be divided by fundamental presuppositions on their assessment of any of this kind of stuff (?)
> 
> It's unwise that anyone should try and prop their faith up with the uncertainties of archaeology, although it can be fascinating, maybe especially biblical archaeology, and we do see a general trend, as we might expect, of biblical truth coinciding to some extent with what is found in the ground and archaeological conclusions about it.



Well said. If memory serves the craft on Mt Ararat has been rumored to be the Ark for centuries. The problem is that it's usually under many feet of snow and ice which obviously makes it impossible to get to. It has also apparently been split in half since there was an earthquake of that part of the mountain in the past. The Turkish Gov't also doesn't let just anyone on the mountain making any real scientific inquiry tenuous. It would be neat to discover Noah's Ark, but it shouldn't dictate our faith. But, a definitive discovery of the Ark would go a long way in silenting the Nay sayers of the Judeo-Christian faith.


----------



## Curt

Kiffin said:


> Genesis debates with non-Christians or Christians?
> 
> If with non-Christians, it wouldn't impact them at all. Even if we found the cross, crown of thorns, sandals, and garments of Christ, depraved minds will always find an excuse not to believe in His existence...



I don't expect that this "discovery" would make much difference one way or another. It certainly won't shake my faith whether it is the ark, or not.

But remember, "He said to him, 'If they do not listen to Moses and the Prophets, they will not be convinced even if someone rises from the dead.' "
Luke 16:31.


----------



## JohnGill

Answers in Genesis is also skeptical.


----------



## Heidelberg1

Tripel said:


> I'm extra skeptical when there is a limited supply of photos. If ark-hunters truly thought they had found something, they'd take hundreds and hundreds of photos, from all angles, both interior and exterior. That doesn't seem to be the case here.



Here is the Fox News slideshow of the find.

Fox News Slideshow of Noah's Ark


----------



## ChariotsofFire

If the ark were to be found, it could be of great encouragement to us. So many people dismiss Genesis 1-11 as "myth", and when archaeology gives evidence to Scripture being true, I can only see that as being a good thing.

That being said, I am somewhat skeptical, but I also am always hoping optimistically.


----------



## jwithnell

Won't they know for sure when they find all that animal poo in the bottom of the boat? Grin. 

In my thinking, if the creator of the universe says there was a flood, there was a flood.


----------



## ericfromcowtown

I'm very skeptical. The pictures don't look like they're from a 4800 year old structure - hay strewn about etc...


----------



## Tripel

Heidelberg1 said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm extra skeptical when there is a limited supply of photos. If ark-hunters truly thought they had found something, they'd take hundreds and hundreds of photos, from all angles, both interior and exterior. That doesn't seem to be the case here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Fox News slideshow of the find.
> 
> Fox News Slideshow of Noah's Ark
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, those are the pictures I saw. They're not impressive--certainly not what you'd expect as the evidence if someone had found the ark. I'd expect a much better sample.


----------



## au5t1n

Even if it's not the ark, I'm very curious to know what it is that they've found up there, and why it's there.


----------



## JennyG

> No faith propping here but, yes, it is always wonderful to have our faith emboldened by archeological evidence.


I agree, Traci.
When my kids were little used to read to them about expeditions by John Morris and others, and we would look out eagerly for any follow-up news. I'd be thrilled if this turned out to be genuine. 
We know it won't change anything or convince anyone that wasn't convinced before, and our faith doesn't need it, -but just think - the possibility of handling the timber Noah handled and standing where he stood! Doesn't that fire your imagination?!?

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------

....that's exactly what it would do - not prop our faith, but to embolden it is different


----------



## BobVigneault

One question that must be addressed is a practical one, if Noah's Ark still exists then why didn't Noah, his family and descendants cannibalize the wood to build other structures? I would. I would have built something and used it to stay warm.

If the Ark of the Covenant exists then why didn't those who captured it, melt it down into some useful instead of a gold plated box?


----------



## Tripel

BobVigneault said:


> One question that must be addressed is a practical one, if Noah's Ark still exists then why didn't Noah, his family and descendants cannibalize the wood to build other structures? I would. I would have built something and used it to stay warm.
> 
> If the Ark of the Covenant exists then why didn't those who captured it, melt it down into some useful instead of a gold plated box?


 
That's way too practical.


----------



## JennyG

BobVigneault said:


> One question that must be addressed is a practical one, if Noah's Ark still exists then why didn't Noah, his family and descendants cannibalize the wood to build other structures? I would. I would have built something and used it to stay warm.
> 
> If the Ark of the Covenant exists then why didn't those who captured it, melt it down into some useful instead of a gold plated box?


There must have been plenty of wood floating round. The Ark was obviously Clyde-built and taking it apart was probably more bother than it was worth. Or maybe they used it as a base for a while.
On the other Ark I have no thoughts, - except, pagans would quite possibly perceive more worth in a cult object of any kind than a lump of gold. they might have attributed to it supernatural power they hoped to turn to their own ends in some way. But anyway, who said it did still exist?


----------



## au5t1n

I'm inclined to believe God's providence has precluded us from ever finding these things, but I can't give you chapter-and-verse on that -- I just suspect it to be true.


----------



## Andres

austinww said:


> I'm inclined to believe God's providence has precluded us from ever finding these things, but I can't give you chapter-and-verse on that -- I just suspect it to be true.


 
I agree. I surmise that all different types of verifiable artifacts might undermine the sole authority of scripture. Also, they lead to idol worship.


----------



## ubermadchen

BobVigneault said:


> One question that must be addressed is a practical one, if Noah's Ark still exists then why didn't Noah, his family and descendants cannibalize the wood to build other structures? I would. I would have built something and used it to stay warm.


 
I've thought the same thing too. Plus, it does say that Noah and the fam were living in tents after the flood. I would assume you would need to get some wood to hold up a tent and the ark would have been a perfect source for that.


----------



## Peairtach

Whatever that is it looks to be in rather good nick to be the ark. 

Was the Flood finished just the other day?

If someone does discover "Noah's Ark" they should do all the necessary tests and let various independent archaeologists look at it before they make announcements that they have discovered it, because its been "discovered" a few times already.

God may allow archaeologicts discover some very interesting biblical finds, if He wants to. But our confidence is in God's Word not the uncertain pronouncements of archaeology! God can let archaeologists discover what He wants!

E.g. this is reputed to be the ossuary/bone box of Joseph Caiaphas the High Priest that condemned our Lord and struck him on the face, and the second picture is of Herod the Great's sarcophagus - according to current archaeology. This was the man who tried to kill Jesus when He was an infant. But the current words and assessments of even the best archaeologists are subject to change and reassessment:-


----------



## JennyG

Andres said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm inclined to believe God's providence has precluded us from ever finding these things, but I can't give you chapter-and-verse on that -- I just suspect it to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I surmise that all different types of verifiable artifacts might undermine the sole authority of scripture. Also, they lead to idol worship.
Click to expand...

I can't exactly disagree with that - but of course it wasn't possible for there to be a clean sweep from the world of everything that could excite by close Biblical association. I mean that it's not just artefacts, there's things like the Sea of Galilee for example. I think I would be as reluctant to say that the finding of the Ark was contrary to God's providence, as to say it had actually probably happened.
It'll be as God wills, but I just think it would be so cool if it was found.


----------



## Peairtach

Pictures of previous possible Arks and plenty more pics of possible Arks and places where it may be in "the mountains of Urartu" are available from 

http://www.noahsarksearch.com/

This whole area seems to be mired in controversy even among those trained archaeologists and others who spend their time looking for the Ark. I think some of them have a strange view of evidential apologetics whereby they think that if they discover the Ark, lots of people/the World is going to be converted.


----------



## BobVigneault

Oh lots of people WILL be converted, to the commission of Arkeolatry.


----------



## Skyler

Personally I suspect Noah and his sons used the wood from the ark to build homes for themselves. There probably wouldn't have been a whole lot of other good wood available to them at the time.

At least, that's what I would have done in their situation. Why leave all that perfectly good wood sitting there doing nothing?


----------



## Tripel

Skyler said:


> Why leave all that perfectly good wood sitting there doing nothing?


 
Unless it would have been too difficult to move all of that wood and they had no intent to live atop the mountain.


----------



## Damon Rambo

Skyler said:


> Personally I suspect Noah and his sons used the wood from the ark to build homes for themselves. There probably wouldn't have been a whole lot of other good wood available to them at the time.
> 
> At least, that's what I would have done in their situation. Why leave all that perfectly good wood sitting there doing nothing?


 
Why would they do that? Why not just live in the Ark itself? I think you are thinking too much like a 21st century person. NO WAY a person in that ancient environment, would expend the energy to tear the ark apart, and build homes, when the Ark itself was already a wonderful, water-tight structure, which was designed to live in...


----------



## Andres

Damon Rambo said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I suspect Noah and his sons used the wood from the ark to build homes for themselves. There probably wouldn't have been a whole lot of other good wood available to them at the time.
> 
> At least, that's what I would have done in their situation. Why leave all that perfectly good wood sitting there doing nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they do that? Why not just live in the Ark itself? I think you are thinking too much like a 21st century person. NO WAY a person in that ancient environment, would expend the energy to tear the ark apart, and build homes, when the Ark itself was already a wonderful, water-tight structure, which was designed to live in...
Click to expand...

 
it would stink like two of every animal in the world.


----------



## Augusta

Not to mention is seems they were tent dwellers at the time and comfortable with that. Plus they were told to basically scatter and be fruitful and multiply and replenish the earth. They weren't sticking around on that mountain top as Daniel said. They were on the move for good pasture land etc.

My ditto was to Damon, but Andres makes a good point.


----------



## Heidelberg1

[video=youtube;LjpeQU7GIZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjpeQU7GIZc&feature=player_embedded[/video][url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjpeQU7GIZc&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Noah's Ark found in turkey[/URL]


----------



## Peairtach

Why are they letting their girlfriends wander round a precious archaeological site?

They seem to be experts at knocking on wood.


----------



## Reepicheep

One dude (Randall Price), who's supposed to be in the know, say's it's a ruse:

PaleoBabble


----------



## JasonGoodwin

Kiffin said:


> If with non-Christians, it wouldn't impact them at all. *Even if we found the cross, crown of thorns, sandals, and garments of Christ, depraved minds will always find an excuse not to believe in His existence...*


Yup, and they would explain it away by any means necessary in their minds.


----------



## DMcFadden

Reepicheep said:


> One dude (Randall Price), who's supposed to be in the know, say's it's a ruse:
> 
> PaleoBabble


 
Bummer!


----------



## Skyler

Damon Rambo said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I suspect Noah and his sons used the wood from the ark to build homes for themselves. There probably wouldn't have been a whole lot of other good wood available to them at the time.
> 
> At least, that's what I would have done in their situation. Why leave all that perfectly good wood sitting there doing nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they do that? Why not just live in the Ark itself? I think you are thinking too much like a 21st century person. NO WAY a person in that ancient environment, would expend the energy to tear the ark apart, and build homes, when the Ark itself was already a wonderful, water-tight structure, which was designed to live in...
Click to expand...

 
Which was also on a mountain where it would be difficult to farm and grow grapes, which they did after they landed. At least I would think it would be--I could be wrong, since I think a lot like a 21st century person. =)


----------



## Damon Rambo

Skyler said:


> Damon Rambo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I suspect Noah and his sons used the wood from the ark to build homes for themselves. There probably wouldn't have been a whole lot of other good wood available to them at the time.
> 
> At least, that's what I would have done in their situation. Why leave all that perfectly good wood sitting there doing nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they do that? Why not just live in the Ark itself? I think you are thinking too much like a 21st century person. NO WAY a person in that ancient environment, would expend the energy to tear the ark apart, and build homes, when the Ark itself was already a wonderful, water-tight structure, which was designed to live in...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which was also on a mountain where it would be difficult to farm and grow grapes, which they did after they landed. At least I would think it would be--I could be wrong, since I think a lot like a 21st century person. =)
Click to expand...

 
Except more than likely the mountain was not at it's current elevation...


----------



## DMcFadden

Dr. Price is a dispensational scholar with an impressive number of books dealing with Biblical archaeology. He holds a ThM from Dallas Seminary and a PhD in Middle Eastern Studies from the University of Texas (Austin). Obviously his pretrib bias inclines him to chase after some silly things ("the imminent plan to build the last days temple"), but I would not rank him as naive or credulous. If he says that it is a hoax, I would tend to hold off on cheering too loudly until all of the facts come out.

Ready to Build: The Imminent Plan to Build the Last Days Temple (with Thomas Ice) - (Harvest House Publishers) (June 1992) ISBN 0-89081-956-4
In Search of Temple Treasures: The Lost Ark and the Last Days - (Harvest House Publishers) (1 October 1994) ISBN 1-56507-127-1
Secrets of the Dead Sea Scrolls - (Harvest House Publishers) (September 1996) ISBN 1-56507-454-8
The Stones Cry Out: What Archaeology Reveals About the Truth of the Bible - (Harvest House Publishers) (December 1997) ISBN 1-56507-640-0
Jerusalem in Prophecy: God's Stage for the Final Drama - (Harvest House Publishers) (July 1998) ISBN 1-56507-783-0
The Coming Last Days Temple - (Harvest House Publishers) (30 November 1999) ISBN 1-56507-901-9
Unholy War: America, Israel and Radical Islam - (Harvest House Publishers) (February 2002) ISBN 0-7369-0823-4
Fast Facts on the Middle East Conflict - (Harvest House Publishers) (June 2003) ISBN 0-7369-1142-1
Charts of Bible Prophecy (with H. Wayne House) - (Zondervan) (November 2002) ISBN 0-310-21896-9
The Battle for the Last Days' Temple: Politics, Prophecy, and the Temple Mount - (Harvest House Publishers) (April 2004) ISBN 0-7369-1318-1
The Popular Encyclopedia of Bible Prophecy: Over 140 Topics from the World's Foremost Prophecy Experts (with Ed Hindson) - (Harvest House Publishers) (October 2004) ISBN 0-7369-1352-1
Searching for the Ark of the Covenant: Latest Discoveries and Research - (Harvest House Publishers) (February 2005) ISBN 0-7369-1052-2
The Temple and Bible Prophecy: A Definitive Look at its Past, Present, and Future - (Harvest House Publishers) (2005) ISBN 0-7369-1387-4
"Searching for the Original Bible" (Harvest House Publishers) (2008) ISBN
"Ezekiel, Daniel," in "The Popular Commentary on Bible Prophecy." Edited by Tim LaHaye and Ed Hindson (Harvest House Publishers) (2007) ISBN


----------



## jambo

Over here we have a somewhat cynical catchphrase: it must be true I read it in the Sun

This sort of story I have heard before. I would be a bit cynical. Would wood not have rotted away after that length of time?
How big an altar did Noah build? It would have came form the ark or at least a part of the ark and I would have thought the rest of the wood would have gone towards some sort of shelter.


----------



## travstar

I say we put a big wall around it, charge $20 a head, and use the funds to continue building up Noah's Mega-Bibleland and Amusement Park.


----------



## Skyler

Damon Rambo said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damon Rambo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I suspect Noah and his sons used the wood from the ark to build homes for themselves. There probably wouldn't have been a whole lot of other good wood available to them at the time.
> 
> At least, that's what I would have done in their situation. Why leave all that perfectly good wood sitting there doing nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they do that? Why not just live in the Ark itself? I think you are thinking too much like a 21st century person. NO WAY a person in that ancient environment, would expend the energy to tear the ark apart, and build homes, when the Ark itself was already a wonderful, water-tight structure, which was designed to live in...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which was also on a mountain where it would be difficult to farm and grow grapes, which they did after they landed. At least I would think it would be--I could be wrong, since I think a lot like a 21st century person. =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except more than likely the mountain was not at it's current elevation...
Click to expand...

 
I was thinking more of the soil being rocky, but I suppose that could be wrong too.

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




travstar said:


> I say we put a big wall around it, charge $20 a head, and use the funds to continue building up Noah's Mega-Bibleland and Amusement Park.


 
Or we could sell pieces of it as relics.


----------



## Berean

Skyler said:


> Or we could sell pieces of it as relics.



Speaking of relics, I had nuns in grade school who had (purported) tiny bones of "saints" in little cases that were pinned to their habits under the big white bibs. I wonder if they used pill-splitters to slice and dice those bones so everybody in the convent got a piece?


----------



## Skyler

Berean said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we could sell pieces of it as relics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of relics, I had nuns in grade school who had (purported) tiny bones of "saints" in little cases that were pinned to their habits under the big white bibs. I wonder if they used pill-splitters to slice and dice those bones so everybody in the convent got a piece?
Click to expand...


I've heard that relics are like the loaves and fishes. They multiply, so even after you distribute all of them, there's still more left!


----------



## tlharvey7

travstar said:


> I say we put a big wall around it, charge $20 a head, and use the funds to continue building up Noah's Mega-Bibleland and Amusement Park.


 
expect to see people selling "genuine anointed Noah's ark gopher wood fragments, guaranteed (with your seed offering) to destroy the "floods" in your life"


----------



## Skyler

tlharvey7 said:


> travstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say we put a big wall around it, charge $20 a head, and use the funds to continue building up Noah's Mega-Bibleland and Amusement Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expect to see people selling "genuine anointed Noah's ark gopher wood fragments, guaranteed (with your seed offering) to destroy the "floods" in your life"
Click to expand...


----------



## TimV

Of the hundreds of thousands of ships that have run aground, how many more than 300 years old have any of us here seen? The oldest wooden structure in the world is a Japanese temple 1400 years old that is constantly tended. We're talking 5000 years.


----------



## Augusta

This is a bummer, and these are supposed to be Christians. I am confused though, it seems the group may not be the hoaxsters but some Turks who have a cottage industry around Ark expeditions.

Tim, wouldn't freezing temps preserve wood as it does other things? Just wondering. The thing I read said they found some 4800yr old wood by the Black Sea. So is the wood really that old or not? Actually, I don't care anyway. You just can't trust anyone on anything.


----------



## TimV

Traci I think that Black sea stuff is underwater in an area where oxygen can't get in. The National Geographic did a story about it with Ballard the explorer guy. If wood were immediately covered in ice and stayed that way that's one thing, but what would be the chances?


----------



## Blue Tick

There's a reason why the Ark has not been found. God's providence.


----------



## Peairtach

Augusta said:


> This is a bummer, and these are supposed to be Christians. I am confused though, it seems the group may not be the hoaxsters but some Turks who have a cottage industry around Ark expeditions.
> 
> Tim, wouldn't freezing temps preserve wood as it does other things? Just wondering. The thing I read said they found some 4800yr old wood by the Black Sea. So is the wood really that old or not? Actually, I don't care anyway. You just can't trust anyone on anything.



It's not a bummer. Even if the real Ark was found, it would not convert the World, and we should not use it to strengthen our faith, but we should use God's Word. It could be declared to be not Noah's Ark after all.

By all means take an interest in biblical archaeology. It's no doubt fascinating. But try to remember that these are the opinions of mere men, and our confidence is in God's Word not fallible archaeology, however compelling. The Spirit of God uses the Word of God to strengthen faith.

The better biblical archaeology books have an introduction about the relation between the "evidence" of archaeology and faith.
I think we should be very dubious about putting too much faith in archaeology - even the most incotrpvertible - as against God's Word.

Even the best archaeology is fallible, unlike God's word

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 AM ----------

..........All biblical archaeology does is give general support to the claim that God's Word already infallibly makes that it is a historical book, from and rooted in the culture and history it claims to come from, and that it is generally reliable and trustworthy.

There are already hundreds of accounts from around the world that generally back up the story of Noah and the Flood, but that doesn't mean you have to believe the biblical account. Ultimately only the Spirit of God rather than archaeology can take away sinful prejudice against God's Word.

What about all those Christians who lived before biblical archaeology got going? What did they prop their faith up with but God's Word which is far more sure than finite, fallible and fallen interpretations of bits of wood or a whole boat.

"Blessed are those that have not seen and yet believe" said Jesus to thomas.


----------



## okeefesvoice

Answers in genesis are also running this story. They say they are 99.99% sure its the real thing.


----------



## Andres

okeefesvoice said:


> Answers in genesis are also running this story. They say they are 99.99% sure its the real thing.


 
You either misread or mistyped. Answers in Genesis does _not _believe it to be valid. AiG - Deluged with Inquiries about the Ark.


----------



## Peairtach

If they found the Ark that would not prove that God closed the door, that two of every animal sailed in it, that the God of Scriprture sent the Flood, that the correct story associated with it is the biblical one, etc, etc, etc

Only the Spirit of God can remove sinful prejudice against the biblical account and teach people to embrace Christ.


----------



## tlharvey7

the God haters would simply claim that this is the ark of Gilgamesh


----------



## DMcFadden

okeefesvoice said:


> Answers in genesis are also running this story. They say they are 99.99% sure its the real thing.


 
The 99.9% claim was that of the one's claiming the find. Despite AiG's desire to see this be true, they have played this one very cautiously.



> What also makes AiG so cautious about the latest report is that we have heard such claims several times before, even as they were made by people who described themselves as Bible-believing Christians. Some “discoveries” were eventually dismissed as structures of geologic origin and were not of wood.
> 
> Of course, AiG would be ecstatic if the Ark were found, for it would add one more exciting confirmation of the historicity of the book of Genesis. But Christians do not need to find the Ark in order to give them more confidence in the Bible.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

DMcFadden said:


> *But Christians do not need to find the Ark in order to give them more confidence in the Bible*.
Click to expand...


Amen!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Am I the only one wishing for a war between Hungary and Turkey???


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian




----------



## BlackCalvinist

Richard Tallach said:


> _The Sun_ is a pathetic rag and disgrace to Great Britain that has a bare-breasted woman on page 3 everyday. Why that was ever permitted in a daily "newspaper", I don't know.



So THAT explains the old Benny Hill skit where he was a teacher and was reading a student's paper and the answer:

Q: What is the hottest part of the Sun ?
Student answer: Page Three

I never did get that joke until now.


----------



## JennyG

BlackCalvinist said:


> Richard Tallach said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Sun_ is a pathetic rag and disgrace to Great Britain that has a bare-breasted woman on page 3 everyday. Why that was ever permitted in a daily "newspaper", I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT explains the old Benny Hill skit where he was a teacher and was reading a student's paper and the answer:
> 
> Q: What is the hottest part of the Sun ?
> Student answer: Page Three
> 
> I never did get that joke until now.
Click to expand...

Americans watch Benny Hill??!?


----------



## Skyler

JennyG said:


> BlackCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Tallach said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Sun_ is a pathetic rag and disgrace to Great Britain that has a bare-breasted woman on page 3 everyday. Why that was ever permitted in a daily "newspaper", I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT explains the old Benny Hill skit where he was a teacher and was reading a student's paper and the answer:
> 
> Q: What is the hottest part of the Sun ?
> Student answer: Page Three
> 
> I never did get that joke until now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans watch Benny Hill??!?
Click to expand...

 
I read that and initially misread it as "Benny Hinn". I was confused for a minute as to why Benny was talking about a British newspaper. =)


----------



## okeefesvoice

Sorry Andres, perhaps I should have clarified my post better. The "they" I was referring to were the news channels that AIG referred to as having reported the ark hunters as 99% certain. Anyway I hope this clears things up. Steve.


----------



## Peairtach

*Augusta*


> Noah's Ark found in Turkey? If so how will it impact the Genesis debates?



A better Q would be, Do evangelical Christians have to disgrace their Lord by making fools of themselves like this?

They're inside an object that looks like a small shed, knocking on planks of wood that look like they came out of a timber merchant's yesterday, saying that this is Noah's Ark, while allowing their girlfriends to trample all over this precious archaeological artifact!

How much does idiotic behaviour by evangelicals put people off Christ and the Gospel/damage Christ's cause and kingdom?


----------



## Augusta

Richard Tallach said:


> It's not a bummer. Even if the real Ark was found, it would not convert the World, and we should not use it to strengthen our faith, but we should use God's Word. It could be declared to be not Noah's Ark after all.



The "bummer" I meant was that these people who made the supposed discovery are supposed to be Christians. It sounds like they may have been the duped and not the dupees.


----------

